# What I Hated About The Music Of The 50s & 60s



## fmdog44 (Nov 29, 2019)

Recall how the radio disk jockeys would always talk in to the start of songs only to cut the end of the songs of so they could talk through the end a well? I hated that. Even when they did not stop the end of a song so they could talk sometimes they would just chop off the end of the song for a commercial. Also, they never played the long version of any song like House Of The Rising Sun for example.


----------



## Nautilus (Nov 29, 2019)

The exception being Wolfman Jack.


----------



## oldal (Nov 29, 2019)

It depends on which disk jockey you listen to. The ones I listened to must have been lazy because most times, they wouldn't even talk between songs.


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 30, 2019)

DJ's make or break a radio or tv show imo. They interupt at any time with often inane chatter and banter and destroying the song being played...grrr! 

Tony Blackburn was and still is a radio DJ here in the UK and impo the very best of many good DJ's. He has slot on the radio every Saturday morning at about 6am I think and ruddy unearthly hour for me and many who like Tony He fell out with the Radio Programmers for some reason and he paid a price for this as the reigning programmers hold sway and get s****y with anyone who challenges them. Having said this I dont know the full story behind gis fall from grace

Dont know the latest DJ's here now as I dont listen to the radio much and Stream my music to suit my self.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2019)

@CrackerJack , I completely agree with you with regard TB... he's one of the few old school DJ's left, and one of the original from Radio Caroline. His Sounds of the 60's show on a Sat morning is one of the best on the radio..

here's a Playlist...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m000b8hp
he has been treated appallingly by the BBC.. was summarily dismissed from his 40 year position  back in 2011, extremely unfairly, but this isn't the thread to discuss it, so I'll leave it at that , but fortunately we have him back again since 2017..

..another old school DJ is Paul Gambacini  who now sits in TB's Old position  playing Pick of the Pops ..I love that show. Paul (an American)  is a music aficionado  and  a super presenter.. and again, never talks at the beginning or end of a song. (unlike Steve Wright)...

 Pick of the pops playlist
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m0009zz2
We're very lucky that our major Radio music shows are on the BBC  which means unlike local radio we don't get any commercials..


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 30, 2019)

A great read HollyD. I set my alarm for his early Sat show and tune in in bed with phone and earphones and what a start to my Saturday.


Thanks for the links and info What time is Paul G on the radio?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2019)

It's 1pm on Saturdays' CJ...  you can catch up with missed episodes here..

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006wqx7/broadcasts/upcoming


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 30, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> It's 1pm on Saturdays' CJ...  you can catch up with missed episodes here..
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006wqx7/broadcasts/upcoming


 I may catch him today. Many thanks x


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2019)

You're quite welcome, enjoy...  I usually listen in the car , and if I miss him I use the catch up..


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 30, 2019)

Nautilus said:


> The exception being Wolfman Jack.



A blast from the past!  .... he was great.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Nov 30, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Recall how the radio disk jockeys would always talk in to the start of songs only to cut the end of the songs of so they could talk through the end a well? I hated that. Even when they did not stop the end of a song so they could talk sometimes they would just chop off the end of the song for a commercial. Also, they never played the long version of any song like House Of The Rising Sun for example.



Thankfully, I recall only a few DJs who pulled that nonsense.  The songs back then were commercial-friendly anyway (mostly under 3 minutes) so the DJs, at least in Baltimore behaved themselves.  I loved early rock 'n' roll and had a transistor radio damn near glued to my ear, especially in the mid and late 1950s.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 30, 2019)

My favorite DJ’s were Alan Freed n Casey Kasem they always let the song finish, I would stand by the radio for hours taping the songs!


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 30, 2019)

Lvstotrvl said:


> My favorite DJ’s were Alan Freed n Casey Kasem they always let the song finish, I would stand by the radio for hours taping the songs!


Alan Freed was a  good vibrant disc jockey and promoter and was notable for his promotions. I recall he was featured  in Rock Around The Clock with Bill Haley and the Comets.He died young in his 40's of Cirrhosis, a penniless broken man.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 30, 2019)

CrackerJack said:


> Alan Freed was a  good vibrant disc jockey and promoter and was notable for his promotions. I recall he was featured  in Rock Around The Clock with Bill Haley and the Comets.He died young in his 40's of Cirrhosis, a penniless broken man.


Thanks for the update, CrackerJack I didn’t realize Alan Freed had died at such a young age.


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 30, 2019)

Lvstotrvl said:


> Thanks for the update, CrackerJack I didn’t realize Alan Freed had died at such a young age.


He was an alcoholic. Sad to know he fell on such bad times after a successful vibrant career.


----------



## chic (Nov 30, 2019)

oldal said:


> It depends on which disk jockey you listen to. The ones I listened to must have been lazy because most times, they wouldn't even talk between songs.



Ditto. We had an FM station just like that and the local college radio station never talked over music either. It was great.


----------



## Rainee (Nov 30, 2019)

Our local radio station even now play some of the 50s and 60s songs while I was just a kid then I never 
got to listen to them  much as no radio at home had to read books but I don`t mind them but would 
rather listen to the 70s and 80s music I think myself were the best years on radio .. but that is just my opinion.. 
others may think differently ..


----------



## peppermint (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm more of the 60's and 70's music....


----------



## Old&InTheWay (Nov 30, 2019)

Cousin Brucie...IMUS....Vernon with a V.... Tom Donahue...Wolfman.....Robert W. Morgan (Good Morgan! It's 80 degrees in Bos Angeles!) Miss you all, brothers!


----------



## Old&InTheWay (Nov 30, 2019)

speaking of Robert W. Morgan:


----------



## Pepper (Nov 30, 2019)

https://www.murraythek.com/


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 1, 2019)

Recall all rock & roll was on AM therefore DJs were personalities. When FM kicked in on rock music DJs faded in to the background.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 3, 2019)

I grew up in the 50/60s. Back then you had the fast talking DJs. My idol was a WBZ (Boston) DJ. "Juicy Brucey Bradley". It was an era, when if you were the first to play a Beatles song on the radio, that made your career. Of course, there's the God of the DJs, Casy Kasem.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 3, 2019)

*I grew up in a house where music was always playing. I like the 40's 50's and 60's music. After my son was born in the 70's I enjoyed that music too.*


----------



## Sachet (Dec 3, 2019)

WLAC , WLS , CKLW


----------



## Nautilus (Jan 15, 2020)

Actually, if you think about it, you can't really divide music into convenient decades.  It should be more like 1945-55, 55-65, 65-75, etc.  Nat King Cole's 1950 "Mona Lisa" is not at all similar to Elvis Pressley's 1958 release "All Shook Up."  Pat Boone's "Moody River" of 1961 hardly resembles Janice Joplin's 1969 recording of "Piece of My Heart."  But don't pay any attention to me.  I still listen to the Andrews Sisters every now and then.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 16, 2020)

So...Nautilus what are your particular pet hates if any of that era? I lnow mine but interested in yours and others.


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 17, 2020)

I know I am weird, but I have never liked music, even though my late father had a very good voice, and my siblings and daughters are very musical. My father even went on a tour of the US in 1961 with a choir. I tolerate classical music as my husband enjoys it.


----------



## Nautilus (Jan 17, 2020)

CrackerJack said:


> So...Nautilus what are your particular pet hates if any of that era? I lnow mine but interested in yours and others.


Not sure which era you're referring to.  I don't really hate any music but I intensly dislike country and western and most of the "stars."  However, I can do a mean Willie Nelson impression with a clothespin on my nose.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 17, 2020)

My parents always had the radio in the kitchen on a local country music station. I couldn't stand it. My brother and I had those little Japanese transistor radios that we listened to pop music on.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 18, 2020)

Nautilus said:


> Not sure which era you're referring to.  I don't really hate any music but I intensly dislike country and western and most of the "stars."  However, I can do a mean Willie Nelson impression with a clothespin on my nose.



That I would like to see: that is your Willie Nelson 

Okay, the 50's: any artists/performers that you avoided or recordings that gave you the heeby-jeebjes?


----------



## Nautilus (Jan 18, 2020)

CrackerJack said:


> That I would like to see: that is your Willie Nelson
> 
> Okay, the 50's: any artists/performers that you avoided or recordings that gave you the heeby-jeebjes?


Jo Stafford singing "You Belong To Me."


----------



## Jim W. (Jan 18, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Recall how the radio disk jockeys would always talk in to the start of songs only to cut the end of the songs of so they could talk through the end a well? I hated that. Even when they did not stop the end of a song so they could talk sometimes they would just chop off the end of the song for a commercial. Also, they never played the long version of any song like House Of The Rising Sun for example.



I remember one day when I was a kid, I was listening to our local AM station on the old Toshiba pocket transistor. Just a few years earlier, Brenda Lee had a hit with a song called _"Coming On Strong"_. The song had a short musical intro then the vocal part began with Brenda singing the words of the title. So this DJ, was doing just what you described in terms of talking over the intro. Then, just as the vocals were about to start, he says _"Darlin', since you switched deodorant, you've been a...."_ and of course Brenda Lee's voice comes in right on cue and sings _"Coming On Strong"_.

Talk about corny. 

I'm guessing every AM Top 40 DJ across the country had done the same thing at least once.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 19, 2020)

Nautilus said:


> Jo Stafford singing "You Belong To Me."


Sorry to have laughed but this is one of my faves of hers.See the pyramids along the Nile......etc..


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 21, 2020)

Radio DJ's have to deal with time. There are things which have a definite time to be aired, like the news, weather, commercials, etc. Back in the 60s, the times of songs printed on records were a "suggestion" at best. DJs loved songs about 2.5 minutes long. It was easier to plan the hard 'stops', for the news, ads, etc. I know one of the hard "stops" was to announce the stations' call sign- "WBZO, "KBXO". That was FCC rule. It had to be announced every so many minutes. So talking over a song was a way to speed up, or slow things down to conform with the hard stop coming up.
The reason you don't hear much form DJs today is that the stations are automated, and there is no DJ.


----------

